# Clinic recommendations



## Mum of 1 at last! (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi

I have just had a couple of BFN's at my clinic in Greece, I am still undecided whether or not to have another go  

The main problem for me was the travelling, I was hoping to find a clinic nearer (I am in the UK) though I dont particularly want treatment in the UK based on cost and 14 failed cycles over here.

I looked at Gennet but they don't accept single women, any recommendations please?

TIA x


----------



## Mum2M (May 15, 2016)

Hi,
I was just talkinh to my partner about this..uk clinics...concept fertility seemed good..but bottom line they are all expensive.Going abroad seems d most cost effective though inconvenient route. Have you looked at the Czech clinics?..Looks good


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Morning to the two Mums  

I am single and I decided on to Cyprus for treatment with TM. They are brilliant, they do different types of treatment and for me I have found them most cost efficient. After being there last year and then again early this year I'd also be happy to travel on my own. If you have the package with them they organise all transfers from airport to hotel, hotel to clinic etc. You pay £200 deposit and you get that back off your hotel accommodation (which is at a reduced rate if purchase via the package). They also have all the new equipment and do PGD testing, embryoscope, tandem cycles, IVF cycles and DE cycles. Have a look at their website. 

When I was searching and choosing a clinic I took a look at the forums on FF and asked many questions so I could gage my thoughts. It was shortlisted between Serum and TM. I was put off my Serum though as they seemed to insist on a hysto which I could get in the UK via NHS due to my history. 

Wishing you both lots of luck x


----------



## Mum2M (May 15, 2016)

Hello HBK,
Thanks, looking at  Cyprus now. Just found out I have one blocked tube, hopefully i can start in September.
Thanks,
One of the mums


----------



## Lily0750 (Aug 1, 2015)

Czech clinics (and many other countries) do not accept singles.
In Greece Iakentro clinic seems to be the good one.


----------



## Mum of 1 at last! (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks all, yes I was interested in CZ clinics but as you say a lot dont accept singles   I am looking into Cyprus now - Thank you x


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

To both of the mums   


Cyprus is defiantly a good place to visit, they seem to have some top notch success rates which is why I went to the last year. If I can help you both with any questions feel free to ask. TM have been amazing to me and I'm so pleased I went to them last year xx


----------



## Light Blue (Jan 22, 2016)

HBK, or anyone else familiar with treatment in Europe:
Do you know if the laws in Cyprus differ to those in Greece, or Spain for that matter, as regards the requirement for donors to be anonymous? 
I have a family member that may be willing to donate sperm if I had to go down the route of using donor eggs (as a means of maintaining a genetic link to any potential offspring) - is this likely to be 'allowed' at Team Miracle in Cyprus for instance (as I know its u likely to be allowed in Spain or Greece due to their "anonymous donors only" laws).
Thanks to anyone who can provide an insight...much appreciated, as I am goggle-eyed from all the online searching I've been doing to try to find answers myself!


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Hello Light Blue, 

Now I truly don't know the answer to your question and I'd not like to second guess but I do know all their donors are anonymous saying that when I have DS I choose it from the Cyros and they import it over from Denmark.. Now you can choose either anon or non-anon when choosing your donor therefore I'm not sure if a known donor is classed as the same... Haha how confusing.. Do you know what I mean? 

Why don't you email TM and ask them. Least then you'll get a direct answer to your question. They are really lovely and accommodating where they can. How lovely of your family member to do that for you. 

The only thing I can see them having problems is with it being obviously a sibling member (brother)as this wouldn't be approved with anyone I'd of thought but I could be wrong. 

Good luck x


----------



## Light Blue (Jan 22, 2016)

Thank you!

I would never mix my own egg with my family member's sperm....only a donor egg. In the UK (as for any treatment involving a donor in the UK) it would have to go before an ethics committee, and my understanding is its not much of an issue (many lesbian couples use a family sperm donor to mix with a non-genetically related egg). Just wondering if this can be accommodated in Cyprus, as I don't think it can be in Greece or Spain (though saying that, I saw a post somewhere where someone suggested a woman speak to Penny at Serum Clinic in Athens to discuss their particular wish ... which was similar to mine & involved a familial sperm donor that WOULDN'T be genetically related to the egg being used ...don't know the outcome of that).

It's interesting to hear you imported from Cryos - yes they do anonymous and non-anonymous sperm donation, but I guess it depends on the country's law you're importing it to as to whether you can choose non-anonymous (did u?)

I've emailed Cryos to lose the same query to them, and now need to search for the appropriate email address for Team Miracle.

Lastly, does anyone know whether the whole of the Czeck Republic only allows treatment of married women...or is it clinic specific? We consider ourselves married after being in a partnership for the best part of a decade.  Would the Czeck Republic (Reprofit in mind) treat me?  Does anyone know if that country's laws only allow anonymous donors?
As always, many thanks xx


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Sorry Light blue, 

Is it egg donor your talking about or sperm lol..

When I chose my donor he is anon but I know of ladies who have imported non- anon.. TM ship it direct to them so I'm thinking that's the same as to what you'd be doing really.

[email protected] this is the email fro TM I'd email Julie and ask her she can only say no, yes or might be able to point you in the right direction. 

I'm not sure about Czecks as you've been together for a decade you are virtually married.. I find this whole who they allow who they don't silly. I can understand why if you are single but in your case your are really married bar a certificate. 

Wishing you lots of luck flower X

/links


----------



## Light Blue (Jan 22, 2016)

I was talking about the sperm donation bit...I realise egg donor would be 'anonymous' regardless, in Greece or Spain. Holding onto the hope that someone (some country's law) would allow a 'known' sperm donor if they also allow non-anonymous donors. We'll see...I await response from Cryos, and I'm going to run off an email just now FAO: Julie at TM using the email address u gave. Thank you for taking the time to reply...it really does mean a lot. I've been so confused about what to do for the best (give up; donor egg with 50:50 mix of partner and family member's sperm; double donation because of a condition that runs in my partner's family....). I've dug deep inside to find out what it is I really want, and having a child is more important than not having one at all. I think I can move on from using own eggs if I can just have one go at IVF with them at a more affordable price than in the UK...and then quickly move onto donor egg with option to have one genetically related to me (using my family donor), in addition to one related to my partner (using his sperm)....the order doesn't matter.

I've had thoughts about PGS/PGD, and wonder if any country allows u to know the sex of the embryo? The reason I ask is IF WE WERE BLESSED ENOUGH TO HAVE THE CHOICE we would prefer any embryo from my partner's sperm to be female because there is a long line of autistic males on his side (he too is on the autism spectrum, but his sister and her kids aren't).  Hey, we know nothing in life is guaranteed, and that a female baby may inherit the condition - and we would love her just the same.  But my partner has had such a difficult life because of his condition (his words not mine) and although the NHS is great for many things it's not great for getting help with autism and related conditions (he also has sensory processing disorder)...everything related to that has been an exhausting struggle...and, dare I say it, even more exhausting than our fertility journey; and that's saying something!). At least with our fertility journey, we have the choice to look abroad at cheaper options as many clinics can accommodate the language difference; not so with therapy for autism/related conditions - where we have actually forked out more for private therapy than we have for fertility related treatments so far!
Well that turned into essay! I'll leave it at that...
With gratitude x


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh bless you. I'm really confident they will accept you. Really if you think about it, it's no different than me saying I'm single (which I am) but I've a friend who's donating.. Personally I can't see any problem with it and more as its not an EU country. Please do email her as I think it'll be a good reply and one that can give you hope. 

You can also do a tadem cycle with then so you've half and half de and maybe partners sperm and your donors sperm they also do PGD testing which may help bring down the reasons behind why you need it and they do tell you the gender. Oh I'm so hoping they can help you as they are brilliant and I'd not be going back after all I've been through if it wasn't for their kindness, sympathy and general care to me. 

God bless you, follow your dream, don't ever give up or allow anyone to stop you from doing what you truly desire. I could of given up so many times but I won't, I can't xx


----------



## Light Blue (Jan 22, 2016)

Aah and bless you HBK. You've been so helpful...and u didn't need to be...so I appreciate it even more!  I feel so overwhelmed by the amount of research needed to choose a way forward...but rather than feel glad to have a partner to share the burden with, I often feel over-burdened with the extra responsibility of making decisions for the two of us. My partner is desperate for a baby, like me, but because of his condition he is largely unable to share in the workload to make it happen. He can barely work out a way to 'remember' an appointment, never mind attend it.

I so know what u mean about "can't" give up. I feel the same. Even if I ended up being single because of my pursuit of it I wouldn't flinch until I held a baby in my arms. You find the energy from somewhere don't u?

I never twigged about Cyprus not being in the EU...so maybe there are ways in which it will differ significantly from clinics in other (EU) countries...definitely worth pursuing. I eagerly await Julie's reply; I've asked her if she can give me pointers to other countries if Cyprus doesn't "allow" what I want.  
You sound so positive, and happy...somewhere along the way I lost my mojo...but finding out new things gives me renewed hope, and puts the spark back into life again.
Here's hoping....
One day.


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

You're more than welcome chick as I know how it feels when you are like a rabbit in headlights. TM do take up to 48 hours to reply so do bear with her but I'm sure she'll come back to you with some thoughts soon. 

Well after last year and the loss of my son I very nearly threw the towel in but my parents and very dear friends pushed me on... They made me see things more clearly when I was in such a bad place. I'm over a year on now and I do feel more positive but you still have that niggle in the back of your mind. 

My first four cycles were with my ex, he couldn't take the disappointment anymore so I solely fought on.. I so pleased I have as I'm not one for losing a fight unless I've tried everything possible. I've not got there just yet so I'm still pushing on. 

God bless you and I truly wish you every success and luck in the world xxx


----------



## Light Blue (Jan 22, 2016)

Back at ya!
Yes, I read about your son in the red small print underneath (still working out how to add that for my own profile)....how heartbreaking...and so very nearly "there" - as in, 4 more weeks and medical science might have been able to save him. I would be a wreck...but like u, I hope I would claw my way back. We've got to be honest and dig deep to know what matters THE MOST in life. And like u, its a child for me.  
My partner struggles immensely with this journey, and it only adds to my stress ... which can't be good from a fertility perspective.  I want to be brave and soldier on, but I'm having so many wobbles lately. Wishing u THE BEST of luck...really, really, really do. It's amazing what people can achieve with focus and heaps of determination. I admire u so much!
Just come off phone to fertility centre at Birmingham's Women's hospital (as I'm covering all options and hoping to get on their W/L for egg donation as self-funding patient) it reminded me why I'm seeking options abroad: patronising nurse who kept mixing up "donor egg" and "donor embryo". When I asked about a 50:50 mix of partner's and family member's sperm at first egg collection (egg donors seldom come back a 2nd time...so there's only one opportunity to freeze embryos) she said "we've never done that before. It's too complicated. Just come back a 2nd time to do IVF with your family member".  So when I asked if that meant they could freeze eggs from the same donor at the initial egg collection, she said "no, you would have to use a different egg donor".... She couldn't see my point: that I'd want any resultant children to share the same egg donor (personally I thought science had improved the success of egg thawing, so was surprised they didn't offer egg freezing; but it's only embryo freezing from what this nurse said...dunno how much I can rely on her though). I ended it with saying I'll discuss this with the doctor at our first consultation. Can u see why people end up going abroad? The inflexibility and narfow mindset is very dark ages.


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Bless you Light Blue, 

It's been one hell of a journey as some I never thought I'd have to cross in all my life. My only saving grace now is knowing I can get pregnant I can carry to at least have way and my son Phoenix keeps me strong. Without having him I'd certainly not be the person I am today.. That is the most powerful incentive I have. I have now had a TAC to keep my cervix tight so this tragedy never happens again I just need to get the seed and the soil right and hope for the best. Thank you so much for your positive vibes to me.. means the world and so very kind of you. 

Going back to your signature entry. If you go to the top and click on profile you can add information there. 

Now I am too from the midlands.. Not wanting to pee on your fire (though I think they've already done that themselves) Personally I'd not recommend BWH to anyone. I started my journey with them, self funding with my ex and the consultant clipped my left Hydro tube.. 3 cycles later BFN on all despite top grade embies and blasts. At the 4th cycle with them it was a complete nightmare.. Left sperm out too long so all dead etc.. They took no responsibility and there was of no care or consideration. I even made an official complaint to which the  leading person was SO Darn rude I nearly slapped her one. Needless to say I headed to MFS armed with my frozen eggs. Sadly non of them thawed and I went for another fresh cycle (with MFS) who are amazing! Now when that cycle also failed they raised eyebrows advising me to get an MRI scan to check the clip.. Off I trotted to BMI Priory, the tube was bulging 14cm x 10cm and I also had a tennis ball cyst hanging from the ovary. The consultant performed an operation on me and it took 3.5 hours.. He advised the clip was in the wrong place therefore no wonder non of my previous cycles never worked. That was June 2014.. Since then I've had two pregnancies.. So really my journey only started after the tube was removed. Mr B from BMI told me I do have the right to sue to NHS for their negligence but he said that it would be a super long case with lots of stress and headache.. I just don't have that in me.. Not now. So personally for me and from me please avoid them. 

Sadly you'll find they are so bloomin governed by the NICE guidelines they won't sway from what's in black and white which isn't helpful to the likes of you and I. 

Wish I could be of more help, it's truly frustrating and really doesn't have to be so darn complicated. Grrr.. Annoys me no end. Why don't you also go to MFS in Tamworth to one of their open evenings.. They are free and you get a good 10 mins with someone afterwards for a chat. They are brilliant and if I had my time again I wished I'd gone to them from the start. xx


----------



## Light Blue (Jan 22, 2016)

HBK I was looking for your last post from a few hours ago but now can't find it!
Anyway thanx for the heads up re: BWH.
Been looking at IVF Cyorus website and can't find "Team Miracle" clinic...is it/ was it also known as "North Cyprus IVF Centre" by any chance (see link)?
http://www.fertilityclinicsabroad.com/clinics/north-cyprus-ivf-centre/
I'm seeing lower age cut-offs for IVF treatments: "45 years of age is the legal maximum age... although clinics can use discretion with patients aged 46-47 years". I'm already 46; I had hoped it would be 50 (maybe they're referring to OWN egg IVF).
Anyway, hopefully I'll get a reply from Julie tomorrow and can ask more questions.
Night night. Hope all well at ur end x


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Hello flower, 

Sadly my post was removed as someone reported me for being rude!! Well I'm guessing it's more to do with the fact I aired my view on a certain hospital.. What ever happened to freedom of speech ah! 

Anyhow, glad you have the heads up chick that's all I was merely trying to advise. www.cyprusivfcentre.com this is their website.. Hope this helps you. I'm not sure they have a cut off age as it's north Cyprus which is totally different to other areas in terms of regulations. 

I've not had a reply from Julie myself after my email to her yesterday so she must be inundated with emails. Please bear with her.

/links

x


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Fertility Friends are not against freedom of speech, but we have to be careful that posts could not result in libel claims from clinics and people. 

Sharry x


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Thank you Sharry for returning my post X


----------



## AmeliaH (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi, we traveled to Kiev, Ukraine for de ivf surrogacy. they accept singles for ed but not surrogacy. in general, they have very mild reproductive medicine laws that's why they have some many westerns in their clinics. we'r with Biotexcom but there'r a lot of option for different prices and different services included. our package is all-inclusive. we're happy about that - no extra headache! good luck 
xxx


----------

